# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մարսիա Բոլդուին (Marcia Baldwin)

## Ուլուանա

Էս ամերիկացի նկարչուհուն նոր եմ բացահայտել։  :Love:  Շատ եմ հավանում. որոշեցի ձեզ էլ հաղորդակից դարձնել։  :Smile: 

Հիմնականում կենդանիներ է նկարում, ընդ որում՝ ինձ հանդիպած նկարների մեծ մասում ձիեր են.

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2011), E-la Via (24.04.2010), Miss Elegance (24.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

E-la Via (24.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ ոչ ձիեր.  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (24.04.2010), Miss Elegance (24.04.2010), Դեկադա (24.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.04.2010), Մանուլ (11.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

Ariadna (11.05.2011), E-la Via (24.04.2010), Miss Elegance (24.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.04.2010), Մանուլ (11.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------

